# GoDaddy domains for $0.99 only!



## amol48 (Nov 26, 2008)

GoDaddy is offering domains for as low as $0.99 only. Offer available on all TLD's. Don't know when the offer will end so HURRY!

Here's the coupon code: *99DOMAIN*

Visit my site for more details: *amol-patil.com/deals-and-discounts/1-discount-coupons/43-godaddy-domains-for-099-only-.html

(I hope I can post this kind of link of my site.)


----------



## mrintech (Nov 26, 2008)

Have you personally tried it? As I came across this info at some other blogs too


----------



## sachin_kothari (Nov 26, 2008)

it does work. i tried it. alas i booked a domain just last week for $8.69


----------



## amol48 (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes I have personally tried it and got one for myself..  It really works!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 26, 2008)

guys just tell me wht domain are avail at this price .. i mean the .com,.net etc.. and how much will it cost for the renewal say after a year ...

and how this offer is for 0.99$ / mo or / year ??? please answer these ...


----------



## Pathik (Nov 26, 2008)

$0.99 for the first year. $9.99 after that.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 26, 2008)

Pathik said:


> $0.99 for the first year. $9.99 after that.


you can use any coupon code to get discount on renewal.


----------



## abhi.eternal (Nov 26, 2008)

does the offer include .me domains? and where is the option to select a .in domain?


----------



## mrintech (Nov 26, 2008)

whats the last date for this offer?


----------



## saqib_khan (Nov 27, 2008)

Guys some ques here:
How to pay, through paypal ? Or any other, wat do u recommend?
Suppose i registered a domain, now how to build a site? I don't have any knowledge in this. Will they help?
What is the upload limit there? And how to upload?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 27, 2008)

abhi.eternal said:


> does the offer include .me domains? and where is the option to select a .in domain?


.me is not under offer.
Godaddy don't sell .in domains.



saqib_khan said:


> Guys some ques here:
> How to pay, through paypal ? Or any other, wat do u recommend?


You will get payment methods options at checkout page. Select paypal from there.

You need a verified paypal account with a active credit card added in your paypal account.

Most people use paypal for Godaddy. Other alternative for Indian is pay directly using credit card.



> Suppose i registered a domain, now how to build a site? I don't have any knowledge in this. Will they help?


You need web space to build website. Your web hosting company should guide you for same.



> What is the upload limit there? And how to upload?


Domain don't have anything called upload. It depend on web hosting.


----------



## abhi.eternal (Nov 27, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> .me is not under offer.
> Godaddy don't sell .in domains.


damn!!


----------



## saqib_khan (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanx Ravi for answering.

If i registered my domain at godaddy then it would be my web hosting company? M i right? Or are domain & hosting different? Can u pls give me examples of both?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 27, 2008)

saqib_khan said:


> Thanx Ravi for answering.
> 
> If i registered my domain at godaddy then it would be my web hosting company? M i right? Or are domain & hosting different? Can u pls give me examples of both?


if you register your domain name at Godaddy.. than it will be your domain registrar.

Web hosting and Domain is different thing.
Domain name is just name of your website. Web space is server space where your website files will be hosted.


----------



## saqib_khan (Nov 27, 2008)

ok, e.g, if i register my name at godaddy, then how will i tell my web hosting company abt it? What r the charges of web hosing? And will web hosting company assist me in making a site for free, or is it charged? Sorry for all these non techie questions. I don't have knowledge on this all.


----------



## debsuvra (Nov 27, 2008)

sachin_kothari said:


> it does work. i tried it. alas i booked a domain just last week for $8.69


Me too, just 15 days ago.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 27, 2008)

whats the last date for thsi offer? any idea/announcement? or this will extend upto new year


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 27, 2008)

saqib_khan said:


> ok, e.g, if i register my name at godaddy, then how will i tell my web hosting company abt it?


Your web hosting company will give your nameserver address. You will need to use those nameserver address for your domain name. You can chnage and manage nameserver address from domain control panel.



> What r the charges of web hosing?


depend on web hosting company and their services.



> And will web hosting company assist me in making a site for free, or is it charged?


again will depend on web hosting company. You should ask them regarding all these before making payment. Most good web hosting companies have Live support.. so you can chat on live support.


----------



## hahahari (Nov 27, 2008)

I can confirm it works guys. Very cheap .com regs


----------



## satyamy (Nov 27, 2008)

works only on single domain
cant work if you want to book 2 domains


----------



## amol48 (Nov 27, 2008)

saqib_khan said:


> ok, e.g, if i register my name at godaddy, then how will i tell my web hosting company abt it? What r the charges of web hosing? And will web hosting company assist me in making a site for free, or is it charged? Sorry for all these non techie questions. I don't have knowledge on this all.



PM me. I can help you with these things.




mrintech said:


> whats the last date for thsi offer? any idea/announcement? or this will extend upto new year



Sorry don't know about the offer period. However this is not gonna last for long for sure.
Also it doesn't work on multiple domains and works only for ONE TIME. Someone posted somewhere that after using this coupon code you can use "YHKW105A" to get .com domains for $6.99. However I am sure about this one..


----------



## satyamy (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks Amol for this Great News


----------



## saqib_khan (Nov 27, 2008)

@satyamy, ur siggy has spelling mistake. It should be "Proud to be Indian". 
Now understood this whole thing Ravi, thanx.


----------



## satyamy (Nov 27, 2008)

it is almost 1.5 year I am using this sign.
but nobody read that

Thanks for notifying


----------



## mayanks_098 (Dec 1, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> you can use any coupon code to get discount on renewal.



Care to mention a few?


----------



## amol48 (Dec 1, 2008)

mayanks_098 said:


> Care to mention a few?



Try these:

ZINE3 - $6.95
gdp1018aa -$7.95

Also try:
 emma3
 MTECH330
 FPT3

Just search around and you will find many


----------



## sachin_kothari (Dec 3, 2008)

The scheme is over i guess. When i apply the code now it does not work.


----------



## amol48 (Dec 3, 2008)

sachin_kothari said:


> The scheme is over i guess. When i apply the code now it does not work.



Ya may be. Such are not for long time. But they do start often and we must keep a watch on such offers.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 3, 2008)

mayanks_098 said:


> Care to mention a few?


No coupon is permanent, you need to keep eye to know latest coupon.


----------

